# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  AKP'nin Ergenekon Algoritması

## bozok

*AKP'nin Ergenekon Algoritması*








*ezka yaptı*




*Göktürk yazıtların'daki gizemli kafa figürü ve isim deşifre edildi. 
Boy boylandın soy soylandın bu sıra iyice bi huysuzlandın.*

*yky yaptı*





*Halk arasında "alf" olarak tanınan alaattin fidan 14. dalga kapsamında bağcılardaki evinde polisler tarafından gözaltına alındı.* 

*Hakkında 1980 ler Türkiyesinde halkın sevgisini kazanarak gizli devlet bilgilerine ulaştığı iddia edililen alf akşam saatlerinde tutuksuz yarglanmak üzere serbest bırakıdı.* 

*funk_shui yaptı*







*ersnylmz yaptı* 



*antisiyon yaptı* 


*16.04.2009 / bobiler.org*

----------


## bozok

*bosveryaa yaptı* 




*hasan0635 yaptı* 





*kal_ozan yaptı*



*eller havaya, napalım yakalandık.. 

şeey.. makina başımıza bişeyler gelmez dimi monte yaptık diye??* 

*jcash yaptı*




*peacertr yaptı*


*29.04.2009 / bobiler.org*

----------


## bozok



----------


## bozok

*04.01.2010*

----------

